# exhaust gaskets



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

For stock exhaust manifolds on a 400, do the thin aluminum Felpro exhaust gaskets in a kit actually work? Or, is it better to get a thicker style?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Stock cast iron manifolds are very rigid and don't flex like headers can. As long as both surfaces are clean and relatively free from pitting, you should be fine. I like using anti-seize compound on the bolts so they're not such a pain to remove "next time".

Bear


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

